
5 Things I Learned about Psychology - karan_dev
https://medium.com/@iamkarandev/5-things-i-learned-about-human-psychology-70f3b2c81023
======
Toast_25
It's a good article for people that might be a bit socially awkward, however
some of the points were difficult to understand, particularly number 4.

